# Long Hair Kitchen Partners



## josh1110 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not a professional chef or even close, but since you guys are the top cooks in the buissness, whats your take on cooks with long hair? I saw a thread similar to this but did not want to change the subject of that thread.

Do you mind having kitchen staff in your kitchen with long hair? Most people believe short hair is more clean and professional but do you personally think it matters?

The only thing I see wrong with long hair is if the person is not wearing a hair net and hair tends to get into food.

PS: When I'm saying long hair I don't mean down to the middle part of a persons back.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Hair will get in food if it's not restrained whether it's long or short. It's just easier to notice long hair because the strands are.... longer. 

Best to keep long hair tied up and under a hat of some sort.

Make the short haired wear a hat too.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have shoulder length hair and I always have my hair braided into a bun when I'm working.   Depending on where I am I wear a hairnet plus or minus a hat as each place has different requirements when it comes to hair.  Public health wants it tied back once it is chin length but the nets and hats are up to the individual place.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

Personally do not care about the length of a persons hair. However, I do take their cleanliness into consideration and people with longer hair will have a harder time portraying cleanliness. Hair has a tendency to attract grease from my experience. I am not saying you should change who you are to get a job... however, the less strikes against you the better. If you decide to keep the long hair make sure it is WELL groomed and cared for, especially in the first few months... til your probationary period is over. Then you can decide if you would like to stay with the well groomed look or relax it a bit, hair cuts are pretty expensive when you have long hair hahaha.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Length of hair doesn't bother me.  Me, I like it short--jump out of the shower, comb it once, and forget about it.  Never used a hair dryer  for my hair in my life--but have used hair dryers for countless other things though.

According to my "Uncle John's bathroom reader", the average person looses 100 hairs per day.  You guarantee me you won't loose one during your shift, on my time,  and I'll make you a politician. 

Keep it under a hat or hair net, and everything's all hunky-dory.


----------



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I have very long and black hair.  Once a dish came back with a hair, I quickly pulled mine out to show them that it was not mine.  Long black hair shows in food and quickly.  It turned out to be a perfect match to the person eating the food.

That being said.  I use an elastic to pull my hair in a pony and then turn the hair up onto my head and put on a baseball cap.  I never take off the cap in the kitchen.  

I now use baby shampoo as the grease does get on long hair even if pulled away.  I wash it everyday and make sure I keep it clean.  

Good luck


----------



## hieronymuschef (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi , lifetime BOH'er, brand new today to forum. Actually found this site just offa searchin' for this very question when orderin' mah outfits. Personally(professionally?) I have long wavy strawberry blonde hair 1/4-1/2 way down mah back on average. Best thing I ever found is a Chefwrap , not necessarily (___Wear brand , just what I always used. Basically the elastic skull cap w/ a bandanna tie-in back, ponytail flipped o'er just like under ball cap. Then I expand whatever company's ball cap,  and drop that on top. End result, a guest may somehow find a hair in some food . . . But it 107% guaran-Dam-teed ain't no wavy long strawberry-blonde hair. Waaaay too OCD fer that. May this help any who see.  Cheers.


----------

